# Foal for the first time?



## m.of.bmbaf (Apr 8, 2018)

*Well, I have a mare which I mentioned in other threads, Vidra, a 5 year old cross-breed mare. *

*Last days, she's been acting weirdly and I didn't know what was the matter. I checked and thought she might be pregnant, even if she was, it would be her first foaling. It might be possible since she was with a stallion 11 months ago.*

*I only thought if anyone here could give me physical and any other signs of pregnancy. *

*Thanks in advance!*:falloff:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The gestation period for a horse is 11 months, so if your mare were pregnant from an encounter that long ago, I would assume there would be definite physical symptoms. 
The bulk of the foal's physical development happens in the final trimester, and I don't know that I've heard of a mare that didn't "show" after eight months at the latest. Has her belly enlarged/changed shape? When you say she's acting "weird", what do you mean? Have you had a vet out?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

While no one here can tell you if your mare is pregnant there are times a picture or few helps tremendously. 

Usually the first sign is the udder filling. This can happen a month or more out. Sometimes it doesn't happen until much closer. The upper part of the teat may fill too. The lower portion will fill later and points to the front or outward from pressure of the bag filling and that can be indicative of your mare getting close.

The muscles in the pelvic area start relaxing the closer you get. Typically this happens 2-4 weeks before. It happens slowly and is very distinct as hollows appear on either side of the base of the tail. It is more pronounced in some mares than others.

At the time the area around the tail is showing change the belly will sometimes drop and have a V shape to it. When the foal starts to position himself it can disappear. This happens maybe a week out but again not all mares show all signs.

Waxing is typically a sign that shows 12 - 36 hours out but I have seen mares wax a week or two early. I have also seen a couple that don't wax. Some will begin to drip milk the closer they get. A few will stream the milk and lose the vital colostrum. 

The vulva will swell and relax prepping for the coming passage of the foal and this starts a day or two in advance. It has a longer profile due to the stretching.

They can get very restless and pace, swish their tail, look at her sides (bite or even kick at them), urinates frequently. Some of these signs are the same as colic. You want to watch to be sure she is eating and drinking normally and still pooping. Close to time she may start sweating.

You should have a vet out so that you know for sure what is happening and is aware and available if something goes wrong with either mare or foal if she is indeed pregnant. 

The take away is that every mare is different. Not all mares have all the signs or even have them in the same order or at the time they typically happen. This isn't all rainbows and butterflies. Things can go very badly in a heartbeat. I hope the best for your mare.
@Zexious We have one mare that looks pregnant until she is then she doesn't, not even close to the end.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If she was with a stallion 11 months ago, I'd assume she was pregnant until a vet checked her open. Whether or not she LOOKS pregnant can be different for the size of horse. I have a mare, Boo, who is HUGE inside and can carry a foal for 9-10 months and not look real pregnant. I can tell, but someone who didn't know her would say she's fat. Dolly, on the other hand, is a small mare, doesn't have a lot of room inside and has been making me feel guilty for putting her in foal since November (she's due this month). There's no mistaking Dolly for fat, it's real obvious that there's a foal in there. 

At 11 months out, getting close to foaling, I'd be looking for the foal to drop into position. Pic is of Dolly a few days ago, she's ready but not quite. As a maiden mare she's not got a bag going yet, but there are tiny little wax bits at the ends of her teats. Those wax bits will change color according to the kind of milk she's got Your mare may or may not wax or bag up at all, since you say she's maiden also. Dolly's vulva has relaxed and elongated but isn't real bulging yet. Her mucosa inside is getting to be a darker pink and the top of her tail has relaxed and isn't clamped down when I lift it. In the pic, her muscles across the top of her tail head haven't relaxed yet, but in real life they have, she's looking a lot more sloped from the high point of her back to her tail. She could go any day/minute but isn't acting in a hurry. Her 'due date' isn't until about the 20th, I doubt she'll go that long, though she could. Maidens are known for going 'over'. Oh, Dolly doesn't bite at her sides, Boo does. 

If you can take pics from front, sides & back, we can certainly tell you what we think. The only way to know for sure is to have the vet come out and palpate her.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Part of the problem is the OP's father will not allow pictures of the horse/s on a public forum. They could help though. 

OP DA has given you a pic to help judge by. I'd say read through the other foaling threads. You'll find all kinds of stories. Most with happy endings. Some without but you could learn a lot from the pictures and posts.


----------



## m.of.bmbaf (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks, that helped a lot!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

@QtrBel - There will be exceptions to every rule, but I think my post still stands 

Are you planning to have a vet out, OP? c:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@Zexious Now you have heard of two


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just having a mare with a stallion for a day or two, 11 months ago, does not mean she is invariably pregnant. If she were with him, and NOT in heat, she would not become pregnant.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I second a vet visit - a vet will be able to tell you if the mare is pregnant, approximately how far along, if the foal is in the correct position for foaling (if foaling is indeed imminent) etc. A vet will be able to answer all of your questions, and will be able to give you tips and tell you what to expect, how to make the mare more comfortable before foaling, etc. I'm sure thousands of mares foal just fine every year with no veterinary care whatsoever .... but if it were my mare, I wouldn't be willing to take that chance.

-- Kai


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I think the OP said her dad doesn’t believe in vets. So unfortunately I don’t think the horse can get checked out.  

As @tinyliny said, the horse can’t be pregnant if she wasn’t in heat when she was with the stallion. 

Good luck and I hope you get everything worked out!


----------



## m.of.bmbaf (Apr 8, 2018)

*in heat*

@tinyliny she was in heat that time, 11 months ago.:cowboy:


----------

